# Feedback on Hook Kick



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a video of me doing the hook kick here: 




How do I improve it? Should I be chambering my leg before extending it or do I continue to pick it up the way I have been up until now? Any other tips? Thanks for your help again guys


----------



## paitingman (Jan 5, 2021)

I always chamber my hook kick just like I do my side kick and then shoot it out. 

It's hard to tell from the angle, but track the movement of your knee as well. 
Kicking with the right foot and someone standing square in front of me, when extended pre-hook, my knee is pointed sort of toward their right shoulder; after the hook, my knee has wiped across and is now pointing near their left shoulder if not more when done full force. Be careful not to hurt your back or hip flexors.
The timing of everything can be tricky with the chamber, extension, hook and engaging glutes and other areas, so I find the good old chair to be my favorite tool when practicing hook kicks.
Grabbing the back of the chair or whatever can help you drill this kick and find the right looseness/tension and timing.

And keep stretching!
Hope this helps/makes sense


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 5, 2021)

Ivan, think of an opponent in front of you with at least the lead hand up. This is almost always what the kick has to get over (above), sometimes also the lead shoulder. 
So, Yes chamber high, first, and fast. Keep the body up and relaxed. 
You are on the right track with the kicking motion but with the low/late knee that kick will be easy to block.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 5, 2021)

I like that you aren't afraid to show videos of you even though you know you aren't perfect.. I think that type of mind set is what gives people the ability to become really good at things.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 5, 2021)

You may try to throw a high side kick first. At the end of your side kick, you then hook your leg back. When your opponent dodges your high side kick, your follow up hook can surprise him. Not sure you can generate the same amount of power as a full circle hook kick though.

Here is a small clip.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 5, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I like that you aren't afraid to show videos of you even though you know you aren't perfect.. I think that type of mind set is what gives people the ability to become really good at things.


100 years from today, the OP may not be here. But his video will still exist on the internet. Will that be nice?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 100 years from today, the OP may not be here. But his video will still exist on the internet. Will that be nice?


Absolutely


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 6, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You may try to throw a high side kick first. At the end of your side kick, you then hook your leg back. When your opponent dodges your high side kick, your follow up hook can surprise him. Not sure you can generate the same amount of power as a full circle hook kick though.
> 
> Here is a small clip.


Do you know who is in that clip?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 6, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Do you know who is in that clip?


KFW.


----------

